# New Pictures of my babies!!!



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Heres lazy Silent Bob making the cutest face ever  










Jay and Bob "thinking they are going to get treats"


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

adorable boys. i reallylike the first picture


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

All I can say is, "AWWWWWW!"


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*sweet*

I get the look that Silent bob was makeing when i ahve tp put naz back home after falling alseep in my arms lol


----------

